# 6x9" vs 8" midbass



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

So up until today, I was dead set on putting my HAT Legatia L8se's in my front doors, but now I'm considering using HAT Imagine 6x9's to replace my stock Boston 6x9's and keep it simple. 

Any suggestions or comparisons of the two? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

they are almost equal in cone area and I'd say there is little to no sound difference between the two, unless you are playing higher than a usual midbass, in which case the l8se might have an advantage. I don't know how much difference in moving air it makes, but the l8se has a phase plug on it that takes the place of the dust cap/part of the cone..so theoreticly that means it moves less air? this is something I'd love to test.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a Nissan Rogue and the front doors have 6x9 stock openings...I've always used 8's when possible, but decided on 6x9's for the relative ease. 

The only issues I found with 6x9's are the 6x9 will have slightly less cone area than the 8 (though not by much)...and selection...or lack there of. There aren't too many choices when it comes to high quality 6x9 midbass/mid-range drivers. 

I am running AudioFrog 2.5/tweets in my dash and using the AudioFrog 3-way 6x9's in the doors band-passed for mid-bass duty. Though mid-bass is more about phase than level...it is nice have the extra cone area there for a little 'umph' behind it.

I also have a pair of Image Dynamics XS-69's which (I've read) is an outstanding mid-bass driver...I'll be trying those in my system this spring.

I say go for it...though be ready to get a few 'You can't use a 6x9 for an SQ system' comments.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-speakers-cant-sound-good-round-speakers.html

Interesting info.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

I have some slightly used ID xs69's that I would sell if you guys are interested. The ID 6x9's are highly regarded for their midbass. They didn't work in my install. $175 shipped


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

I plan to use the CDT cl69sub/cf 2 ohm version. Should fit perfect in the Ram doors. Carbon fiber cone, no cone flex.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Get yourself those Image Dynmaics XS69 mentioned above, run them as dedicated midbass and ENJOY.

IMO, in this case, the difference in displacment is minimal compared to the ease of install.


----------



## Kriszilla (Jul 1, 2013)

Watch out with the ID XS-69's. From all accounts they're fantastic drivers, but they are HUGE. They're 3.75" deep, top mounted.


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Yep,, that's why they didn't I work in my install. I knew going in they were deep and I thought I could make it work but no such luck. Which is a shame because I really wanted to use them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

nstaln said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-speakers-cant-sound-good-round-speakers.html
> 
> Interesting info.


it's a wives tale of epic proportion and there are still people that swear that oval speakers can't sound as good as round, i *was* one of those people 

i have since adopted a simple rule, Cone Area Is King aka CAIK..


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Kriszilla said:


> Watch out with the ID XS-69's. From all accounts they're fantastic drivers, but they are HUGE. They're 3.75" deep, top mounted.


Yup... mine took a 3/4" hdpe baffle to clear the window in my truck, but still fit perfectly!!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

gstokes said:


> i have since adopted a simple rule, Cone Area Is King aka CAIK..


I still prefer the old adage--

"There is no replacement for displacement".


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

If they're as good as everyone says and I can trust you with my $175, i'll buy them! They should fit easily in my 300c


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Bikerbrah said:


> If they're as good as everyone says and I can trust you with my $175, i'll buy them! They should fit easily in my 300c


Sorry, they are already sold pending payment.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

How do they compare to the HAT imagine 6x9's?


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

No idea about the Imagines, but if I were considering HAT, I would look at the new Unity 6x9 unless you want the tweet that comes with the Imagine 6x9. The Unity and ID xs69 are basically the same price new. Well for right now anyway, the Unity is *only* $339 because of introductory pricing. It won't be staying at that price.

FWIW, I did a good bit of reading of old threads and reviews of 6x9's in general and specifically of the ID's before deciding to buy the ID's. The ID's were the overwhelming choice for a 6x9 midbass and you are hard pressed to find a negative review. The major criticism is always their depth.


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

Bikerbrah said:


> If they're as good as everyone says and I can trust you with my $175, i'll buy them! They should fit easily in my 300c


I have an un-used set. PM me if interested.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

brumledb said:


> No idea about the Imagines, but if I were considering HAT, I would look at the new Unity 6x9 unless you want the tweet that comes with the Imagine 6x9. The Unity and ID xs69 are basically the same price new. Well for right now anyway, the Unity is *only* $339 because of introductory pricing. It won't be staying at that price.
> 
> FWIW, I did a good bit of reading of old threads and reviews of 6x9's in general and specifically of the ID's before deciding to buy the ID's. The ID's were the overwhelming choice for a 6x9 midbass and you are hard pressed to find a negative review. The major criticism is always their depth.


So which one wins in midbass output?

Do the U69's put out more than the I69's? I havent checked the rms difference yet


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

*6x9&quot; vs 8&quot; midbass*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...530-hybrid-audio-new-product-unity-3-6x9.html

12v says the Unity's have a bit more midbass output and they are cheaper than the Imagine's right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Just FB'ed Scott Buwalda and have been convinced to use the legatia's!


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Bikerbrah said:


> Just FB'ed Scott Buwalda and have been convinced to use the legatia's!


That's pretty cool. Care to share what he said to convince you?


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Did you happen to already have the Imagine 6x9s?


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Absolutely love my xs69s!!!
Have never used or heard the Imagines.


----------



## fig32 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee and the Hybrid Unity 6X9s I ordered just came in. They will be installed next week with an Audison AP8.9 bit and Legatia Pro tweeters. I am hoping they sound pretty good and will report when they are installed. 

Mark


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Please do!! I've decided to go with my l8se's


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the options coming out to provide larger speakers (midbass designed) inside existing OEM locations. My only thought is brackets. Toyota tends to put 6"x9" speakers in the door, however, it is usually on a custom molded bracket that isn't a 6"x9" footprint. You then have to add an adapter to mount the speaker to the doors mounting holes or at least cover the large opening in the door. In my opinion, it is easier to build a circle than an oval. When cutting the hole for the 6"x9", unless you have a template of the hole, you won't get a perfect hole. I think building a bracket and cutting a circle for the speaker is easier than building a bracket and cutting an oval.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Bikerbrah said:


> Please do!! I've decided to go with my l8se's


that was the right choice imho.


----------



## saridi (Nov 8, 2014)

interesting thread, I also have the same question


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Anytime a thread like this comes around I always say this

6x9's are pretty darn ideal, you get both the cone area and potential bass output of an 8 all while ,if aimed correctly, get a speaker that beams like a 6inch, so it CAN integrate well with a tweeter and sound great... unlike an 8.

The downer is most by nines are crap but it's easy in comparison to find quality 8's.

ID, CDT, AF, HAT are likely the best bets for the 6x9's.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

brumledb said:


> That's pretty cool. Care to share what he said to convince you?


Scott: "The L8SE WILL blow away the 6X9. Lower inductance. Lower moving mass. Lower distortion.

I just thought you're looking for the easy way with a 6 x 9 in the door. The 8 inch driver is a much better choice. It just requires work to get it in there."


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

nineball76 said:


> I plan to use the CDT cl69sub/cf 2 ohm version. Should fit perfect in the Ram doors. Carbon fiber cone, no cone flex.


DON'T DO IT!!!
I bought a pair at the same time I bought my XS69s because I wanted to compare the two. Total rubbish! Seriously you will be hugely disappointed.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Not many choices. Need a 2 ohm to get a P Six Dsp power up on that channel.


----------



## dawaro (Jul 22, 2015)

The details of how they are being installed will have a lot to do with what is your best choice.

I was speaking with Matt Borgardt about this yesterday and he told me about a car they did with the XS57 driver where they had enough room to build a ported enclosure in the door. He said that the performance was amazing.

I am currently using the Anarchy woofer in a sealed enclosure and it has very nice output although it loves power...

Eric Stevens has new speakers coming out under EJS Audio. He is going to have an 8" in 2, 4, and 8 ohms. He said they are going to be good to 70/80hz in a door. They are a high efficiency design like one would expect from Eric but will still have a moderate amount of excursion.

I also know folks that use the JL Audio 8" midbass and absolutely swear by it.

Point is there are a lot of options. Your expectations and planned installation have just as much to do with picking a speaker as the individual speakers performance does.


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: 6x9&quot; vs 8&quot; midbass*

Anybody have a comparison between the ID x69 & say the less popular Morel MW266 or MW220? Strictly 60-80Hz up to 300-400Hz.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Reminder that an 8 won't mate well with a tweeter in a 2 way...but a 6x9 will.
an 8 needs to be part of a 3way.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

AAAAAAA said:


> Reminder that an 8 won't mate well with a tweeter in a 2 way...but a 6x9 will.
> an 8 needs to be part of a 3way.


I'm using an L3SE not a tweeter lol


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: 6x9&quot; vs 8&quot; midbass*



LaydSierra said:


> Anybody have a comparison between the ID x69 & say the less popular Morel MW266 or MW220? Strictly 60-80Hz up to 300-400Hz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Never used the morel, but I've played with other car audio brands and the XS69 are still probably my favorite mids to date. I had them in kick panels and they were great. They got VERY loud, stayed well composed well beyond their RMS and have a nice snappy soudn to them. You'll be better served with a 80hz crossover point, I think I had them at 90-100 most of the time, but I was running well above RMS on them. Still, they werent' great down to 60hz, but what they do from 80hz and up is spectacular. On near RMS, I'd say 80hz would be great. I had a Arc 2500 xxk on them, so 250ish per mid 

The midrange on them isnt' bad either.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Bikerbrah said:


> I'm using an L3SE not a tweeter lol


lol
ah man that's sooo funny


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

AAAAAAA said:


> lol
> ah man that's sooo funny



Hahaha how so? Can't tell if that was sarcasm or not


----------



## LaydSierra (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: 6x9&quot; vs 8&quot; midbass*



T3mpest said:


> Never used the morel, but I've played with other car audio brands and the XS69 are still probably my favorite mids to date. I had them in kick panels and they were great. They got VERY loud, stayed well composed well beyond their RMS and have a nice snappy soudn to them. You'll be better served with a 80hz crossover point, I think I had them at 90-100 most of the time, but I was running well above RMS on them. Still, they werent' great down to 60hz, but what they do from 80hz and up is spectacular. On near RMS, I'd say 80hz would be great. I had a Arc 2500 xxk on them, so 250ish per mid
> 
> The midrange on them isnt' bad either.


Thank you, I planned on bridging my ct125.4 on my midbass so 400wrms per. I have some Trinity & NVX Xseries tweeters to go in the dash with first order crossover.


----------



## Majik (Jun 22, 2009)

AAAAAAA said:


> 6x9's are pretty darn ideal, you get both the cone area and potential bass output of an 8 all while ,if aimed correctly, get a speaker that beams like a 6inch.


And what orientation is typically suggested for aiming a 6x9 (assuming they are in doors)? Horizontal or vertical? On axis or off?


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

It was mentioned that an 8" speaker could not be used in a 2-way whereas a 6x9 could be used in a 2-way, is there any truth to this ?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

In a car where speakers are in the doors, so way off axis, an 8 won't work because of beaming.

A 6x9 if oriented correctly -that is, the 6"width towards the ear- will beam like a 6inch driver would...but with the cone area of an 8.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

gstokes said:


> It was mentioned that an 8" speaker could not be used in a 2-way whereas a 6x9 could be used in a 2-way, is there any truth to this ?


Somewhat. A 6x9 placed horizonatally in the door will not beam as quickly on it's vertical axis as a 8 would.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

AAAAAAA said:


> In a car where speakers are in the doors, so way off axis, an 8 won't work because of beaming.
> 
> A 6x9 if oriented correctly -that is, the 6"width towards the ear- will beam like a 6inch driver would...but with the cone area of an 8.



There are horn tweeters that will play low enough. If you are using an 8" midbass I think most people would be better of going three way as opposed to trying to make a two way work though.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Focused4door said:


> There are horn tweeters that will play low enough. If you are using an 8" midbass I think most people would be better of going three way as opposed to trying to make a two way work though.


Exactly. Even with 6.5 IMO, a 3 way seems best when you consider a door mounted midbase.

I find that when I look at the FR fr 6.5's, the drop off is before the calculated beaming that everyone uses as a rule of thumb.


----------



## Seank (Feb 26, 2018)

So glad I found this thread! I'll probably be doing the pdxf6 with the id's, so around 325 per mid.
What tweets would you guys recommend for the xs69?


----------

